# It is the place in which I sleep, eat, and work!



## מנחם

I was speaking with a friend today, who is of a similar Hebrew level as I am, over MSN, trying to explain to her the meaning of מעון in hebrew. I came across a problem which I have had before in translation.

I keep trying to translate prepositions and .... their qualifiers? .... into hebrew.

In explaining my dorm, המעון שלי, i want to say the title phrase. 

Let's try:

הוא חדר שאני משתמש לישן, לאכל, ולעבד!

Would that make sense? I feel as though the flavour of the thought has changed quite a bit, when I back translate it, it seems to mean:

It is a room that I use to sleep, to eat, and to work!

Anyone have any ideas of what to do when encountering those prepositional adjective phrases of which I speak?

(sorry for the double post, i pressed enter twice by accident when the post button was hilighted)


----------



## JLanguage

מנחם said:
			
		

> I was speaking with a friend today, who is of a similar Hebrew level as I am, over MSN, trying to explain to her the meaning of מעון in hebrew. I came across a problem which I have had before in translation.
> 
> I keep trying to translate prepositions and .... their qualifiers? .... into hebrew.
> 
> In explaining my dorm, המעון שלי, i want to say the title phrase.
> 
> Let's try:
> 
> הוא חדר שאני משתמש לישן, לאכל, ולעבד!
> 
> Would that make sense? I feel as though the flavour of the thought has changed quite a bit, when I back translate it, it seems to mean:
> 
> It is a room that I use to sleep, to eat, and to work!
> 
> Anyone have any ideas of what to do when encountering those prepositional adjective phrases of which I speak?
> 
> (sorry for the double post, i pressed enter twice by accident when the post button was hilighted)


 
It is the place in which I sleep, eat, and work!

הוא המקום שבו אני ישן, אוכל, ועובד!


----------



## מנחם

> הוא המקום שבו אני ישן, אוכל, ועובד!


 
נא מסביר את 'שבו' בשבילי באנגלית 

תודה מראש,

מנחם


----------



## מנחם

I think i understand actually...


Does שבו roughly translate into: that in him (it)

Wouldn't מקום be נקבה?  In that case wouldn't it be שבה?

תודה עוד פעם,

מנחם


----------



## JLanguage

מנחם said:
			
		

> I think i understand actually...
> 
> 
> Does שבו roughly translate into: that in him (it)
> 
> Wouldn't מקום be נקבה? In that case wouldn't it be שבה?
> 
> תודה עוד פעם,
> 
> מנחם


 
שבו = in which
מקום is masculine and just happens to have an irregular plural, מקומות. But even so, הוא refers to מעון and not to מקום. 

Take note also:
הוא היה קומוניסט. קומיניזם היה האידיאולוגיה שלו. It's היה and not היתה, even though the ideology is feminine, because the verb always agrees with the noun before the linking verb.


----------



## מנחם

> הוא היה קומוניסט. קומיניזם היה האידואולוגיה שלו. It's היה and not היתה, even though the ideology is feminine, because the verb always agrees with the noun before the linking verb.


 
Right, the verb agrees with the gender, number, and person of the subject. Although I should know that by now, I think I still lose sight of it sometimes


----------



## morgoth2604

Actually you don't really need that "she" there. Hamakom BO ani ochel, yashen veoved.

And for Jlanguage's example it should be Kuminizim HI haidilogia shelo.


----------



## JLanguage

morgoth2604 said:
			
		

> Actually you don't really need that "she" there. Hamakom BO ani ochel, yashen veoved.
> 
> And for Jlanguage's example it should be Kuminizim HI haidilogia shelo.


 
So much for my theory - thanks for correcting me.


----------



## מנחם

Interestingly שבו is used in one of the 'היום יום' prayers in the ashkenazic siddur.

':היום יום שבת קדש, שבו היו הלוים אומרים בבית המקדש'

'Today is a holy sabbath, on which the levies used to say in the holy temple:'

I guess the usage has changed in modern hebrew 

- מנחם


----------



## JLanguage

מנחם said:
			
		

> Interestingly שבו is used in one of the 'היום יום' prayers in the ashkenazic siddur.
> 
> ':היום יום שבת קדש, שבו היו הלוים אומרים בבית המקדש'
> 
> 'Today is a holy sabbath, on which the levies used to say in the holy temple:'
> 
> I guess the usage has changed in modern hebrew
> 
> - מנחם


 
If I understood Morgoth correctly, he said ש is unnecessary, not incorrect. "Has changed" is misleading because Modern Hebrew is not a continuation of any of the past forms of Hebrew, but it's own unique entity.


----------

